# American Academic stabbed



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Prosecutors said Stone told them he had gone to the embassy to finish some paperwork for his wife when he was challenged by a young man who asked him twice about his nationality.

American academic stabbed in neck near US Embassy in Cairo - World News


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was down by Tahrir square a couple weeks ago and sure noticed there are a lot of sketchy people hanging around. But for this to happen right outside the Embassy is discraceful from a security standpoint. At least they caught the guy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And yet I was at one of the Gulf state embassies yesterday and there were 3 Egyptian women protesting from across the street.. state security had sent at least 20 full riot gear police men and two armoured vehicles.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The MB are afraid of women!


----------

